# and now a grounding by Maersk!



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

CAIRO, April 18 (Reuters) – A container ship ran aground in Egypt’s Suez Canal in dense mist on Saturday morning, the canal authority said, delaying traffic through a vital global trade route for several hours. A Maersk Line spokesman told Reuters the Danish-flagged Susan Maersk sustained no damage or casualties when it ran onto a sand bank while heading north. He said the vessel remained seaworthy and was waiting to be pulled off the sand. Sources in the canal authority said another ship in the same convoy, the Liberian-flagged Margaret Oldendorff, had also ran aground. The two incidents delayed traffic for several hours, they said. Other sources in the authority had earlier said that the two ships had collided, leading to a small puncture in the Margaret Oldendorff above the water’s surface which did not prevent it from continuing its journey. Reuters was not immediately able to reach that ship’s operator for comment. The Suez Canal is one of the world’s most strategic waterways, facilitating much of the maritime trade between Europe and Asia. It provides about $5 billion in annual revenue for Egypt, which is currently digging an extension to the 145-year-old waterway to reduce wait time


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Dense mist - Where is that on the Beaufort visibility scale?

(We should have one, just like for rain. Proposals?)


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Sure it wasn't the Gully Gully man doing the pilotage?


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Oooh, ships that go bump in the night! Mysterious sandbanks popping up in the Suez Canal, who'd have thought it?

John T

PS Dense Mist is that which occurs somewhere between Scotch Mist and Fog.


----------



## Ian Brown (Jun 25, 2008)

''Dense Mist'' comes between 'Somebody switch that kettle off!' and 'Maybe we better call the Old Man'
It can be surprisingly thick in the Suez Canal. A few years ago we entered from the Medi end and when we passed Port Said the linesmen boats assigned to us could not find us as we passed.
Great, I thought. But they had another set ready for us as we passed Ismailia....


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm.yesterday.20:29.re:and now a grounding by maersk!thank you geoff for the shipping news.no one hurt.regards ben27


----------



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

Maersk seem to be in the news quite a lot lately??? I know they have a lot of ships but......


----------

